# Metal Halides - Warehouse lighting



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

Has everyone ever used matal halides from warehouse lighting successfully? They are alot cheaper (especially used), but i don't know if there is a large difference in performance, or if they will actually work well when retrofitted in an aquarium setting.- any advice would be appreciated


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

the problem with those units it that they are usually designed for 430 V source (or something like that) you would have to modify that somehow. Also the ballasts are industrial grade and loud as hell.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As planter mentioned they are designed to run at a higher voltage; they also are very inefficient, loud as hell, and generally unsuitable for running MH bulbs with higher K ratings.

Better to spend the extra $100 and not have your house burn down.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

they are tuff units, loud, and have 3-4 wires, one for 120v, 240v 347v, and sometimes 400+...one neutral, and then the normal output to the sockets

pay the extra if you can


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

http://www.fishneedit.com/metal-halide.html

no def not a good idea.. i was thinking about it ,but just with the hassle of trying to

1) fit the big ass thing over the tank and buy hangers , drills etc 
2) price for the new bulbs (the right spec) and shipping etc
3) noise
4) loss of light due to scatter ( most are made to illuminate a large area)

your better off with that site.. thats where i get all my lights from.. shipping is cheap, and so are the lights.. i mean 130 us for a 150 watt.. .insane!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://shop.aquatraders.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=54241

$99 US for 150W MH /w dual T5HO actinic. Beat that! All bulbs and mounting legs included.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is one sweet deal. But how much is the cost of the delivery though ... or do they even ship to Canada for that matter.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that is one sweet deal. But how much is the cost of the delivery though ... or do they even ship to Canada for that matter.


That's always the problem and shipping+tax+brokerage can add up quite a bit. If they use simple method such as USPS, things are generally cheaper but not very reliable.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

just use t5 HO

metal halide = too hot


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

oddysea is pretty bad.. ive read nothing bud bad reviews on them thats why I went with fishneedit... u can search it up yourself.. but, over all terrible fixtures from china (their jebo brand, with a new name). But overall still a bit cheaper I guess.. dont know the total with shipping though.

And yes,, halides.. lots of heat, but way more pearling... T5 are great, but plant bulbs are expensive and more to change.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> oddysea is pretty bad.. ive read nothing bud bad reviews on them thats why I went with fishneedit... u can search it up yourself.. but, over all terrible fixtures from china (their jebo brand, with a new name). But overall still a bit cheaper I guess.. dont know the total with shipping though.
> 
> And yes,, halides.. lots of heat, but way more pearling... T5 are great, but plant bulbs are expensive and more to change.


jebo brand is really like a gamble

either you get the good stuff or a fail item

I got 3 jebo nano cube (7.7G) and they works fine for years without a single leak. My friend brought a 150G jebo curved tank, it leaks from the side after 8 months of usage...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*smile*



bigfishy said:


> jebo brand is really like a gamble
> 
> either you get the good stuff or a fail item
> 
> I got 3 jebo nano cube (7.7G) and they works fine for years without a single leak. My friend brought a 150G jebo curved tank, it leaks from the side after 8 months of usage...


I totally agree man. I have a 72 jebo tank, and it has no issues what so ever.. but I have bought t5s in the past that was loud .. and started flashing after 4 months. But they are super cheap though... u pay for what you get. But to be honest, I have never been so happy with such a cheap product, If you were going to get any cheap brand of Halides, fishneeds it is it!! I have a bunch of buddies who mass order them and have no issues. Otherwise DIY or coral life HID pendents


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Now if you where to open one of those fancy aluminum cases that have your "Brand Name" ballasts you will find inside one of 3 ballast brands that you can get from any Electrical Warehouse (i.e. Gerrie Electric or Westburn Electric) So long as you find a product number on a ballast you can order it. Average cost on these ballasts are $55. A good way to save some $$$ if you don't mind not having a fancy aluminum case

Just my 2cents


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

instead of paying a higher price to a broker for covering the border costs, you can use the post office, who only charge 5 bucks or so for their border service.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

knight of ni said:


> instead of paying a higher price to a broker for covering the border costs, you can use the post office, who only charge 5 bucks or so for their border service.


How would one go about doing this?


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

juanitow said:


> How would one go about doing this?


this link explains it properly, I think. Several times when ordering relatively inexpensive items from the states, we paid a lot in fees, but then found that the post office comes in much less... http://canadaonline.about.com/cs/customs/a/shopshipcanada_2.htm


----------

